# Doggy Owners - A place to chat and laugh!



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello

I thought it would be nice to have a doggy thread



As I'm sure you all know  I have Lottie the 4 year old cocker spaniel and she's my verybestfriendintheworld


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Ooooh, me too please!!

I have Ruby, who is 2 and a half year old, black labrador. That's her in my avatar in her traditional Christmas costume, yet none too pleased about it    

Weeza  xx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

I have a 3 year old chocolate lab Charlie, who after my hubby is the love of my life

xxx


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Ooh Ems, Well Done!!!!!!!! Another place we can talk about our furbabies on!!!!!!!!!!

I have Guiness, who is nearly 4!! and he's a VERY mad springer spaniel and i love him to bits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Woo hoo - another doggy thread. As some of you know I have two scamps, both golden retrievers. Honey is 4 1/2 and Daisy is 1 1/2 and still very much a puppy. They're adorable and I love them to bits - except when they go off after rabbits and ducks.


----------



## angeldee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey 
Just found U I have 2 labs one isaac 18 weeks hes black and honey 12 weeks shes golden aaah they make a lovely couple hehe.

DeeXX


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

CathB said:


> except when they go off after rabbits and ducks.


Surely that exactly what rabbits and ducks were designed for


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi,

I have 2 White German Shepherd dogs,  Jess is 7 1/2 years and Molly is 4.  They are both gorgeous, Molly is a bit mad and Jess thinks she is my protector.  I would be totally lost without them, they are both fantastic with my LO's and show lots of affection to all of us

Shelley x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Ohhhhh a doggie thread!!! 

I have a bonkers springer spaniel called sasha, she is liver and white!! 

She is completly nuts outside, inside like a different dog 

Lisa xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a norty monkey (black lab  ) here too. He's called Oscar and is 2½. He says


----------



## claire2000 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi all,

Dont want to bring the thread down but I'm worried about one of my dogs.

I have 2 staffys Tess 8 (good girl)and Bruno 2(little terror)

Three weeks ago i found 2 lumps on Tess one on her breast and another on her right back thigh.
Took her to the vets who told us it was a mammary tumor and wasn't worried about the one on her leg.
Two days later she had both lumps removed to be tested.

Her lumps were sent for histology tests which revealed malignant mammary tumor and the one on her leg was a mast cell tumor.

At her check up they said they removed it all and just to check her every few week for lumps.
We also showed them another lump which we found the night before but he dismissed this said not to worry.(How can i not when the other was a tumor and this feels the same)

Any how sorry for rambling I'll get to the point - tonight 3 days after stitches removed i have found another lump on her chest.

Another visit to vet me thinks. 

Anyone else in same boat?

Claire xx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Morning, 

Claire     so sorry to hear about Tess, she has been through it already   I'm afraid I can't help you hun, but good luck going to the vets  

Oscar, Ruby says HI from the labs thread   how are you doing? BG  

Ruby had to have an emergency shower last night after rolling in some fresh cow dung in the field nextdoor to our house   That's the 3rd time in a week    norty Ruby.

Belly roubs all round to Oscar, Tess   , Bruno, Harry, Sasha, Jess, Molly, Isaac, Honey, Daisy & Honey, Charlie, Guiness and of course, Lottie


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

weeza82 said:


> Ruby had to have an emergency shower last night


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Claire,  Sorry you are going through this hun   I really would demand the vet do something and get the new lumps tested.  Hopefully they will be fine for you, I will keep everything crossed.  Good luck    

I like the belly rubs for the Dogs Weeza  so belly rubs all round for our 4 legged friends


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

.............. and a few ear twiddles thrown in too


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hiya ladies and doggies  

Clare - Hope things get sorted out with Tess, it is horrid when they have something wrong and so heartbreaking to think they cant tell you what they feel     

I have a approximatly 4 year old shih tzu x everything you can imagine! Called Kookie, the name fits her really well. We have had her nearly 2 years. She is a family dog, originally belonging to my DHs aunt, she had to give her up as she married a nasty piece of work who thought that Kookie made a good football  . My MIL and FIL then took her but she was too bouncy for their house which at the time included a dalmation x mastiff! She would really go for him. Then a neighbour had her, we couldnt at the time as I had just lost my lovable poochie so didnt want to fill his paws as it were too soon. But at the neighbours house they had an old shih tzu boy (14 yrs old) who hated being terrorised by a puppy like 2 year old! So in the end I caved and brought her home.

She is a little monkey, Into everything and loves car rides. Tried to play with the cat and new kitten but doesnt understand that her big tooth filled mouth is a little scarey to a 14wk old kitty! shes as daft as a brush but loves her woodland walks. Most importantly she is mummies baby!  

belly rubs to all the doggies

Love to all 
Corrina and Kookie xxxx


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

Hi everyone, just popped by to say hi from me and our terrible trio of troublemaking terriers!  Just been playing hide and seek with them and had such a laugh listening to them running up and down the stairs clueless as to where I was hiding - which was under the stairs!  They eventually sussed out my hiding place, and they had such a laugh too!!! (if you know what I mean - tails wagging, tongues out, eyes as bright as buttons).  

Belly rubs all round, and a special big hug   to Tess and Claire, I can totally understand and sympathise with how you are feeling, and I hope that Tess is ok.

love and woofs

from Oranges plus 3    xxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi i've got 2 doggies, both girls

first one Belle is some sort of collieX she's 9 now and i've had her from a tiny puppy

second one Jeannie is a ckcs, she'll be 5 in october and i've had since may i bought her off a breeder as she didn't want to breed them anymore and my poor beautiful ckcs Lady passed away in april and my house just seemed so empty without her 

pam xx

p.s i've put some pics in the gallery


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have storm a staffy x and she is 8 and i have poppy a shih tzu who is 2 and gave birth to a litter of 7 yesterday 
Poppy with the first 2








Baby number 3 who i had to break open the sac and revive








And all of them together while mummy went out for a wee


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG - We have a birth on the thread already     

Ahhh - so so cute


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Oooh, look at the lovely puppies!!! I love puppies so much    

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend with the good weather. 

Ruby had a fun weekend, scooting about our garden and the field next door.

Belly rubs and ear scratches all round


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW now they are cute puppies 

Congratulations Poppy       

my poochie spent some time cream crackered in the garden yesterday laying on the picnic rug.  Its far to hot for all things fluffy. She doesnt fair well in the heat as she has a skin condition and sweats to high heaven. 

off for a walk a bit later round the forest, too muggy to go at the mo!!

Belly rubs all round (and ickle tickles and googoogaagaa noises to the puppies   )

Corrina xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww! Sally and Poppy - congratulations!!

(Can you pop one in the post to me?   )

B & Oscar xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Congrats on the safe arrivals   wow 7   you are a clever girl Poppy   will check out the pics at home, my work pc won't let me see them  

hope everyones pooches are ok in this awful heat  

Shelley x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Storm loves the sun she sunbathes all day in it lol  
I feel very sorry for poppy though coz she must be so hot   She is being a fntastic mummy though bless her and is looking after them so well   I have fallen for one though   And i cant see dh letting me keep her   And i found out that my sil who owns the dad isnt keepin the pup she is having so im not letting her have one   I will give her a stud fee instead coz its not fair on a pup to leave its mum then be shipped off again. Thing is i havent been told this by her its my niece who told me


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sallyanne, I realised that if I had bred my 2 I wouldn't of let the pups go, I would of got all attached to them so we thought it was kinder to my DH to get the dogs spayed instead, I could just imagine my poor dh walking 10+ dogs during his lunch break  

Shelley xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awwww those pups are soooo cute, i'm like mish though i would want to keep them all   

pam xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

im totally gutted     My baby runt has just died in my hands     I had to rush out n get a feeding bottle n milk for him and hand feed him but he was 2 dehydrated    Looks like the others have been shoving him out and i hadnt noticed. I had been keeping an eye on them but it must have been through the nite   
RIP little bud


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh Sallyanne,         , thats so sad  

RIP little one   

Love Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

oh Salyanne, so sorry you lost the little pup    

Corrina xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Im feelling much better now n little buddy is in the garden under my rose bush  This is a pic of my little girl















N trust me i have small hands lol


----------



## claire2000 (Apr 30, 2006)

So sorry Sallyanne  

They are so beautiful  

Claire


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I appologise for the following >>>
AWWWW woook at their ickle wickle faces, they are sooooooo scrummy, ohh I could eat them all up, yes I could.

Sorry having a moment, I looove puppies *contented sigh and smile*

Corrina (going all gooey) xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awww Sallyanne i'm so sorry hun  

pam xx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Awww, Sallyanne    poor little pup, she looks so adorable    I hope all the others are doing well though and that mummy dog is being a lovely mummy.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Aww Sallyanne, I'm so sorry to hear about your little pup       my heart goes out to you  

Shelley x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well I think everyone knows I am a cat lady but we have my best friend living with us and he has a chihuahua called Princess so I am kind of a dog owner  

When he moves out he will obviously take her with him so eventually me and DH have discussed getting a cocker-spaniel or a lab but it will be sometime in the future as we both work fulltime at the mo!

xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sallyanne I am so sorry about your little one!   I know exactly how you are feeling as Tinkerbell (cat) had a litter of six 3 weeks ago and we lost 2  

7 was a really big litter for that breed to have honey, I would keep topping up the rest of them id addition to mums milk to make sure they are getting enough. I have a magic recipe too if you need it. It saved one of my little ones this litter.

xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi All

I'm Natalie and have 2 gorgous cocker spaniels.... We have one chocolate girly called Sky, she is 3 years old... And have a little black (with a white nose) girly called Willow, who is 10 months old. They are the mad and very very sweetie... Here a pictue of both of them

This is Sky.....









And this is Willow....









Sallyanne.... I am so sorry  

Natalie xxx


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Sallyanne so sorry hun   

Hello all other pet owners!!

It's Guiness's birthday today he is 4!!!!!! Mimmys little baby is growing up    

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi everyone! 

  happy birthday Guiness, hope you have a lovely day!

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. Ruby had great fun, she was out with DH on Sat running about the fields while he did some farm work and had a great time. She came back home soaking wet and covered in muck and was deliriously happy    Shower time! Why are dogs soooo funny looking when they are wet? Especially the ears, wet ears crack me up!

Belly rubs all round, 

Weeza & Ruby xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Girls

Nat, i cant believe Willow, she is huge!!!  They are both gorg!!!

Well we went camping for the weekend, my pooch loved it!! Esp the hill walking, that was until she jumped off a rock and got herself wedged into a hole  , all you were able to see was her back and tail still wagging!! Springers are mad!!!

Love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi everyone. Update on pups is that they are all doing great   I cant belive how fat some of them are and we have given one the nikname sweep because of the noie he makes   Pip is still the smallest but she is growing well. Once they open there eyes i will post more pics


----------



## jes4 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello fellow dog lovers! 

We have 2 totally bonkers boxers! Hugo (the white one) is 4 and Charlie, his half brother, is nearly 3. They drive us round the bend but we wouldn't be without them! 

We've had a rough time with Hugo lately. He's had a mast cell tumour removed from his leg, then we found another lump on his head (had it removed as vets thought it was another tumour - lukcily it was just a cyst) but hes also got problems with his claws. They keep on falling off.   Vets  are not sure what is it. They think its a rare immune problem and he's on LOADS of drugs to try and improve matters. All i can say is thank goodness for pet insurance  If any of you have heard of similiar foot/claw probs on our canine friends, we'd be interested to hear. The vet says its really unusual and at the mo, we can't see much improvement  yet  despite the drugs.

Sallyanne - your pups are soooooooooo cute. Glad to hear they are getting on well.

Belly rubs to all 

jesXXX


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey doggies!

Jes4, what beautiful dogs! But I'm so sorry to hear that Hugo hasn';t been that well recently   I hope he is soon on the mend. Big belly rubs to him and Charlie. 

Hope everyone is keeping well. 

Ruby is casting at the minute    we did not think this through....a black lab and cream tiled floor....hmmmm. I gave her a really long brush last night with a shedder brush, has anyone got one of these? They are so fantastic!!! Must find a link.... anyhoo, I probably could still be here this morning brushing her, there was so much hair and she loves it so much!

Belly rubs and kisses all round!

Weeza and Ruby xx


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a cling on furball called Honey who is a 2 1/2 year old Golden Cocker Spaniel.

She is my baby........ for now............ always will be in some way............

I had to have my first best friend, my beautiful collie put to sleep quite suddenly and couldnt bear the emptiness in the house.  DH was told, we move or we have a puppy........ Honey was the result.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

OMG the pups arent 3 weeks old yet and the black male waddled over to mum's food bowl and started eating from it  all the rest were hanging off mum but not him the gready thing. Looks like im gonna have a tubby one there


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

awww bless, I love it when they start waddling about on their chubby lil legs  Im such a sucker for puppies. 
Im hoping the rain stays away so we can go walkies up the woods, should wear the kids and the dog out!

xx


----------



## suzee (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi,

Can I join your doggy talk pls?

We have a border collie called Ivy who'll be 2yrs next month.  She is lovely dog who loves cuddles and playing with her frisbee, although she is a very nervous wee thing and isn't too keen on other dogs.

If a dog walks up to her she crawls on her belly and goes v submissive but if a dog runs up to her, she puts her fur up and bears her teeth!!  I think its a defensive reaction 'cos she's scared.  Apart from that she's a wonderful dog who loves playing and running around and has a great relationship and bond with my DH (its me when he's not there though )

We got her from the Dogs Trust and although she can be hard work we wouldn't ever part from her.  

Emmib - I'm sorry you had to be parted from your best friend,   we went through the same 2 years ago and I never thought the pain would go away and I know what you mean about the house being empty.

Look forward to chatting and swapping furbaby stories!!

Tickled tummies

Suzee xx


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Oooooh so excited I found you all   

I've got 2 cavalier king charles. Henry is a black & tan & is 20mths old & Amber is a blenheim & she is 1yrs old. We got Henry first & he is adorable, so loving, sociable & loves his cuddles. He can't get close enough to us when we're sat on the sofa   Amber's been with us since February & she is totally loop the loop    great company for Henry & she loves everyone & soooooo scrummy. When we go out for walks she bounds up to everyone for some fuss & attention, when ever anyone comes round to the house she gets mega excited & still does a little wee with excitement  

Just behind were we live is a nature reserve where they run wild on their walks every day. They both go mad chasing bunnies but they haven't got a chance in getting anywhere near them but still amusing watching them looking so confused as if to say where do they go   The only thing we have to watch out for is the foxes poop which they love to roll around in and it stinks rotten    

Look forward to getting to know you all

Mel


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awwww i've got a ckcs she is nearly 5 and called jeannie we got her in may after my beloved baby (black and tan ckcs) Lady died aged 6 in april    (i still cry now) i have just put some pics on another thread but i'll put some here too. i would love to see some pics of your ckcs too if you have any  

the black and tan one is Lady (sadly passed) nad the tri colour is Jeannie who is snoring at my feet as i type   

pam xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

meant to say i've also got a mad collie cross called Belle, she's 9 now and my best friend   

pam xx


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Pam,

So sorry to hear about your loss, Lady looks adorable   I bet Jeannie misses her too  and she has got Belle to keep her company. They all look adorable


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Oops sorry Pam, not sure what happend there   

Trying to attach some photos of my little cavies & sent message instead   

How do you attach pictures?

Hope everyone else is well & enjoying your day with your little furbabies  

Mel


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

click on additional options under the text box  then you should be able to browse for your pics  

pam xx


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't seem to have that option.....do you have to be a VIP to be able to have photo gallery? I've reduced the size of my photos ready but unable to attach to my FF posts  

Thank Pam xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm not sure   maybe if you ask in the technical thread someone will be able to help you hun, or you could just put some pics in the gallery and i'll pop and have a look  

pam xx

just seen you have done that  your doggies are sooooo cute hun


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah....I've got it sorted


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh they are beautiful  

Well the puppies have now reached the age where they sit barking, growing, play fighting and wagging tails   It is so sweet they still cant walk properly and have no teeth but bite n dive on each other   Im gonna start weaning next tuesday and then next saturday start to advertise them   I wont let them go until they are 8 weeks and have all been vet checked but thought it best to start taking deposits so i can see who is interested


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

OMG anyone wathching bbc1 now


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Can't watch it....had to turn over


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

its the sort that i cant turn off   i know i have puppies but i would never over breed or do what puppy farmers do


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

bless you...how are your little ones doing? x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I fed them today and i have never seen anything like it. I got 2 little cat bowls thought 3 to a bowl. Oh no didnt work like that it was 2 IN each bowl so had to get another. They loved it. Its gonna be hard for them to go    They all have there own personalitys already. Just wish i could kep them all


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you been breeding for very long? It must be so difficult....I know if it was me I'd end up wanting to keep them & just be over run with little furbabies    

I'm typing away on FF with my scrummy Henry curled up next to me on the sofa & Amber is curled up on DH's lap....they love their cuddles


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have bred rabbits for yrs and at 1 stage had 8 rabbits coz i couldnt let them go   But never done it with dogs before. So far im finding it easy and im glad i have laminate   In next few weeks its toilet training   Im gonna get some puppy pads coz poppy (the mum) was great with them better than news paper


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Good luck with the toilet training     Henry used to be a little so & so because he kept running off with the newspaper & shredding it    
Thankfully he was clean quite quickly


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

I watched BBC, it made me cry.  My collie suffered with fits before I had to have her put down and it bought back all the memories of caring for her while she was fitting.

My little furbaby has had a huge cuddle from Mummy and is going to have to put up with cuddle whether she likes it or not.

Hows Freya Sallyanne?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

emmib she still isnt to well but kept down 2 bottles now thanks  

omg puppies had a mad half hr    they are fatties fed off mum then had food then i got them all out to play with n mum came n fed again   will get a pic of them tomorrow n post they so different now. you can tell which ones have the poodle noses n which ones are gonna b curly


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Right managed to get a couple of pics







thats a little boy







all of them







mardy girl 







another boy and look at that face


----------



## suzee (Jan 15, 2008)

AWWWW they are just so gorgeous!!!  I want another puppy now!!!!!  DH says NO!!    It's amazing how quickly they grow!!

Suzee xx


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

Sallyanne,
Your tiny little furbabies are just gorgeous.  What are you gonna do when it's new home time - what an awful wrench to let any of them go!  OMG I'd want to keep them all.  

love Oranges xxx


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Sallyanne

The pups are gorg x


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Sallyanne - how adorable are your little furbabies       love the pictures


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

they are gorgeous Sallyanne, i love little pups but they can be such hard work    i would love another pup but not possible with my ds running riot  

pam xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

OMG i got up this morning and let poppy out and the pups woke up. So i started to say good morning and pippin the one im keeping came running at me tail wagging and was so excited    She knows im grandma


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Can I join in, love all your picsI have a 1 1/2 year old German shepherd called Cindy.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

OMG she is beautiful   I love german shepards they are beautiful dogs. I used to have a black one yrs ago


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thank you sallyanne, she's still   hasn't calmed down, but we love her.
Love yours, and the colouring   that black, so shiny  
I did want to breed her a little later as she was the only girl out of a litter of 7 but now I'm pregnant, think it's too much hard work.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Its easy at the mo cause all they do is eat and sleep but yesterday one did escape from the cage   We get them out everyday for play time too and boy you need a pair of hands for each coz they all run in opposite directions   I brought them a squeeky toy yesterday and they love it   Im gonna send each one off with one to drive there new mummies and daddies mad   Congratulations on your pregnancy


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thank you, and congratulations on your beautiful girl  

Easy at the mo


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello, can I join you?

Sallyanne the puppies are adorable, must be chaos!

I have Amber a loopy Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, she's 8 bless her and is my world!  Think she has a little arthritus setting in, not totally sure but looking that way - doesn't stop that tail wagging!  Or getting on the bed, or the sofa, or anywhere that food may be!  She's adorable (but I would say that) and loves people and cuddles.  

I saw that program in the week, was crying 2 minutes into it and most of the way through    Made me very very sad and extremely angry, I lost sleep that night.

Mind you, with Amber I lose sleep most night - her snoring is ridiculously loud!!  Do you other ladies with CKC find this?

Take care all x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have shaved and bathed poppy and got a couple of pics now. This is mummy dog














Isnt she beautiful


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

So adorable


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I think she looks like a cross between the wookie and an ewock  I love this pic took it earlier







Its poppy and pippin the one im keeping


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

> Mind you, with Amber I lose sleep most night - her snoring is ridiculously loud!! Do you other ladies with CKC find this?


   YES !! my ckcs snores really loud   when i had my other ckcs she went to stay at my sisters when we went on holiday and she said she couldn't beleive how loud her snoring was   i think it's because they have short noses  so goodness only knows how a king charles must snore 

pam xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Awww Poppy is such a sweetie, Very much like my doggie Kookie, but she is a heinz 57 with shih tzu thrown in for good measure!! Well thats what we were told anyway!

























Corrina xx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Just too cute, love her  wet whiskers


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol she is such a teddy bear... until the kitten tries to sleep in her bed then she turns into scarey hound from hell! She is such a dribbler aswell, alsways got a soggy face. 
Every morning I wake up to her curled by me feet on the bed   silly girl that she is.

Corrina xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi all,

I have just ordered these for Amber

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DELUXE-DOGGY-STEPS-DOG-STEP-FOR-OLD-OR-SMALL-DOGS_W0QQitemZ260280444470QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260280444470&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

She can't jump up on the bed anymore (I know I shouldn't let her anyway  ) so she keeps waking me up at 3am when she can't! It's strange, sometimes she can get up the stairs in the blink of an eye, other times she really struggles  Am giving her glucosamine sulphate so hoping that will help. I just wish I knew what was hurting her.

Just hope she has the brains to work out how to use them 

Now all I need is a snore remedy and I might get a good nights sleep! I haven't got it in me to shut her downstairs at night

Hope everyone is ok x

/links


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

How old is your dog?
It's a good idea the steps if you want her on your bed.
I couldn't let my dog on my bed as she's a bear  
She was always allowed upstairs but now we started keeping her downstairs with all her teddies as there will be a new addition.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Elisa, 

Firstly, congratulations on your pg!

She'll be 9 in January - hard to think of her that age she's still like a pup in so many ways.  She normally sleeps at the bottom of the bed for 10 mins, will then get on the floor to settle, but usually likes to jump back up at some time during the middle of the night - she hardly ever settles there for long though always back on the floor after 10 mins.  Think she likes to check i'm still there


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

hi ya there can i join i got an english springer spanial and he is 2 and abit xx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thank you  
My Cindy has to know where everyone is too, she's so noisy, she'll be 2  Christmas time (28th Dec)
if mine sits next to you on the sofa she does the wriggle routine until you are balancing on 2 cm of sofa. 
Hiya Harmony


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Harmony

Welcome to the dog mad FFers.

Em x


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi,

I'm a newbie and keep finding more boards on FF. I have a one year old fluffy black and tan cocker spaniel. He's the light of my life and my little dude. And my baby, but don't tell anyone.    

He's a BARF dog and is currently munching on a stinking chicken wing. Anyone else a BARFer?

Love to you and your doggies.
Carys
xxx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

would love to see a pic


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi ya

can i join too? i used to own a mad husky but since hes been gone have really missed having a dog around so went to the dogs trust saturday and picked up my new addition yesterday! was quicker than i expected!   

shes an 8-9week old jack russell X and was taken to the rescue centre as she had been abandoned   no idea why as shes the sweetest puppy in the world. shes very good and is getting the hang of toilet training already even though i only started it yesterday when i bought her home. 

jo x


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello,

Can I join you ? I've got a 4 year old black labrador called Ben.










Sharon xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

awww he has lovely eyes

heres my daisy -


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

how cute !!!!


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Been away on our hols but great to be back on FF & also to see some many new ladies & their furbabies. Me & DH actually had a week away on our own which was the first time since we've had the dogs. My parents came & stayed at our house to dog sit which meant the dogs didn't have to be disrupted in anyway. We really missed them & phoned home every couple of days to see how they where   they were as good as gold & went loopy when we got home. Lots of lovely wet kisses    

Jovigirl - My Blenheim CKC is also called Amber & is also loopy lou   She's just a year old & Henry my Black & Tan CKC is 21mths & yes he snores too    mind you, not as bad as my mum's cavie...you have to turn the telly up to drown her out she snore so loud   

 Jo, Carys & Harmony. Would love to see some pics of your little ones 

Sallyanne - hows those pups doing, sounds as if they keep you on your toes   

Corrina - love the pics of kookie   she looks adorable

Elisa - love the picture of Cindy....I just imagine you squashed up on the sofa whilst Cindy's sprawled out    

Hope everyone & their doggies have a lovely weekend....if not a little wet.

Mel x


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Sharon - welcome on board. Ben is adorable  

Jo - Aaahhhh how cute is Daisy


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

There is no way I'm telling Ben he is adorable - it will go straight to his head and he'll never sleep


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ben is amazing   such lovely eyes and an amazing coat.

Love Daisy, such a character, love the pic of her sleeping upside down


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

help! shes refusing to go out in the rain and its resulted in lots of accidents on the floor today! any ideas on how to get her to like the rain?   im guessing theres going to be lots of it for quite a while now    

melo, i only left daisy for 2 hours today and still worried how she was and if she was ok without me   cant imagine how you must have felt being away on holiday! hope you had a fab time apart from that though

xxx


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Jo - we use to pick Henry up & take him outside when he was a pup & give him a treat when he did his wee    now you can't get him in come rain or shine   

Gonna try & attach a couple more photos


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

ah how do u put a pic of ur doggy in the reply bit??


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

harmony802005 said:


> ah how do u put a pic of ur doggy in the reply bit??


You can do it like this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=152255.0

Sharonxx


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

So how is everybody and their doggies ?

I think Ben is asleep on my bed - again    I guess we were out for a nice long walk and it didn't rain.

Sharon xx


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

DH doesnt know whats going to hit him, finally managed to talk him into Cocker #2!

Oh boy, is this house going to get full quickly!

Em x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

good luck em!  

my puppy isnt eating   shes been off her food since about saturday - she is supposed to have four 15g bowls of food a day at the moment but is only eating 1-2 of these meals. when we first got her we put the food down and she would scoff it down really quick but now she will just nibble at it then walk off and keep going back to it. should i put her food down for 10 minutes and then remove it until the next feeding time so she learns that its not going to be there whenever she feels like it? or will this harm her?    also all she wants to do is sleep, i know puppies need lots of sleep but am now worried that due to her not eating shes not got any energy which is making her sleepy   due to this constant sleeping in the day shes been waking up loads in the night and i feel horrid for just ignoring her crying downstairs!   any ideas?  

xxx


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Jo

This is a very dog owner question but is she going to the toilet okay?  I am sure that she is off her food just down to the change in surroundings again, but putting a time restriction on feeding is a good idea.  She will soon learn and eat all her dinner up.

With the crying at night, is it just that she doesnt want to be on her own or is it down to her needing the toilet?  If it is cos she doesnt want to be alone, we have a radio for Honey that we put on whenever she is on her own and that seems to help.  Another good idea is something with your scent on in her basket to sleep with.

Good luck x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks emmib, i have been keeping an eye on her toileting and shes been going fine so i know its not an obstruction causing her to not want to eat. i think shes just being lazy and fussy!   

also i think shes just testing the waters with the crying at night, she does have a puppy pad in one half of her crate and uses that to go to the toilet on so im sure its just that shes lonely. i dont have a radio (not a portable one anyway) so will buy one to pop on for her. 

shes going to be such a spoilt pooch!   

thanks again  

jo x

p.s... if the not eating continues would you take her to the vets?


----------



## suzee (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Joe,

Sorry to but in. Have tried using a comfort pal? It looks just like a soft toy but its got a wee heartbeat just like the pups mothers. You can also get (can't remember the name) its like a scented wheat bag type thing that you heat a little and they snuggle into it. My Ivy loved hers!! ALso we leave the tv on for her when we're out and theres never been a problem.

http://www.canineconcepts.co.uk/item--Comfort-Pal--comfort-pal---dogs

Re the feeding, we had the opposite problem, Ivy (border collie) would eat everything we gave her and it just went straight through her (she had a horrible time as a wee puppy ) It turns out she has an intolerance to certain types of dog food but once we found the right food she was ok and is now a very happy, healthy 2 year old!!

Hope Daisy starts eating properly again soon

Suzee xx


----------



## suzee (Jan 15, 2008)

Found the heated pad comforter

http://www.canineconcepts.co.uk/item--Bonzo-Dog--bonzocomf---dogs


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

uh oh!   i feel the credit cards may come out to play today


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Jo

We had the ticking heart cushion too when Honey first came home.  Good idea and we thought it worked but I dont think I would waste my money for puppy #2.  A cuddly toy that is big enough to snuggle into is just as good.  The ticking part can be done by anything - even an old alarm clock!

Has the pup been wormed, that could be upsetting the eating part but if she is going to the toilet okay then I am sure she is just testing you.

Maybe try a treat to see if she is really not hungry.  Warm chicken works every time with my monster.

Em x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Em

I tried her with a cuddley toy (eyes and nose cut out   ) and it seemed to work for the sleeping last night - also took her for 2 short walks yesterday as she can go out now. she loved it!   i think she was just sleeping too much during the day and had too much energy built up to sleep at night.

and shes back to eating again - i think its probably from the sleeping too much that she went off her food and i panicked unneccessarily (sp?!!)   

oh and yes shes been wormed

thanks for the advice girls  

xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thought you might like to know that it looks like Homebase are having a clearout on dog treats. Might just have been our branch but worth a look. They had all the pedigree stuff at half price or less even though it had long sell by dates. Large dog dentastix at £1.08 a pack   Think they've just decided it's not worth their while. My two are very pleased  though a little disappointed that I left some bits in the store


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

How are you all & your scrummy furbabies  

Jo - how's Daisy doing....is her toilet training going ok  

Em - any news of when you're hoping to get Cocker #2  

Sallyanne - haven't heard from you for a while.....hows your little one's doing  

Hope everyone is keeping well,

Mel x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i am a zombie... these early early early mornings are killing me   do all dogs insist on not sleeping in the night or just mine?!!


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

ugh oh.............poor you Jo   is Daisy sleeping a lot during the day? I'm sure she'll settle down soon


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

yeah she tends to sleep more in the day so im trying to keep her awake more even though dogs trust told me to let her sleep when she wants to as she needs lots of sleep as a puppy


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

How old is your pup Jo? 
Cath, it's weird but my GSD don't like bones, chews or anything, loves plastic bottles, hand held brushes etc, don't ask me why.
Melo, my Cindy is  1 year 9 months, I'm hoping spaying her will calm her down, or a little.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hey elisa, my puppy is only 11 weeks old so im probably expecting too much too soon! 

i know i cant walk her too much to tire her out as it could damager her bones if she does too much too young.

can i ask, i dont want to use rawhide bones as ive heard some scary stories about them but what other chews and bones could i give daisy? shes started teething i think as shes biting the coffee table and anthing else hard!   lol


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Jo, nothing small or thin as they can get lodge somewhere that you don't want I used to give my Cind a  nylobone hoop or bone and she loved it or a squeezy toy.
hot chili sauce on the coffee tables legs should stop it, I did that on my kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Jo, any update on puppy escapades?  Is she settling at night yet?

Hi Mel, I am ringing the breeder this week to confirm our interest.  We are being fussy what we have this time - would love a choc & tan or black & tan girlie this time to keep Honey company.  Big week this week, cons tomorrow hopefully to start down reg drugs and puppy update!  Last time I spoke to the breeder she said puppies due in October - not sure if that is early or late yet tho...

Em x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo I can sympathise, when mines was a puppy she loved to eat wood - she found the corners especially tasty, coffee table, fireplace, chair legs.

I am very proud of my little girl, she is still struggling with what I think to be arthritus but has learnt to use the steps I bought to climb on the bed instead of barking to wake me up so I can lift her up!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi ya

daisys been a bit poorly today but i think its from giving her a wormer this morning. 

thanks for the advice  

jo x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi

Wondered if anyone can offer any advice?  I am quite sure Amber, my Cav King Charles baby has gone completely deaf?!?  It has been one problem after another lately, I am sure the vet must think I am a completely neurotic mummy but I can't help worrying myself stupid about her.  I don't know whether I should go to the vets or not?

Her arthritis (if thats what it is) doesn't seem much better so could get that checked at the same time.  Good news is she worked out how to use the steps I got her so she doesn't have to wake me when she wants to get on the bed   

I am there weekly atm with one of the cats, phoning in between appointments 'just to check' something, they will begin to think I am  

Anyone got any ideas?

x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

I would just take him to the vets to be on the safe side, although daisy seems to have selective deafness right now   sorry cant offer any more advice  

do i need a tetnus jab if i get a dog bite? daisy got rather too excited on our walk and we were playing fetch but she hasnt learnt drop yet so i always take the stick off her and my finger ended up in her mouth this time   ouch!   we had to come home cos it bled everywhere   my mum said i do but surely not for a little bite?? 

jo x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Jo you should keep your tetanus up to date anyway hun cos even gardening can be a risk  

Cat x


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Hehe ladies

Finally found the pup I wanted, Coco is coming home in 3 weeks!

DH really does not know what is going to hit him!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

cat - my sisters fella tried telling me if i had the tetanus jab at school im protected for life but i always thought it should be done every 10yrs?  

ohhh what puppy are you getting emmib?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I would check with your Dr hun ..I think it might depend when you had it done


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Jo - another cocker spaniel, chocolate & tan


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

awwww i met one of those whilst out walking daisy the other day and they ran about like looneys! he was so soft and cuddley, i wanted to take him home! the dog wasnt too bad either


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Naughty Jo x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi everyone, i haven't posted on here for ages  

having a bit of a nightmare with my poor doggy    she tore her left cruciate (sp?) ligament last year and had to have an op, whih went very well and she recovered very nicely (although she does limp if she has been very active) she has now torn her right one    she had her op yesterday and the vet was very happy with how it went and hopefully she should be able to come home today   but she is showing signs of early arthritus now which we did expect as we were warned she would develop it   but we were hoping it would be later rather than sooner   

Emmib how is your puppy ? any pics ?

pam xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

We are debating getting an American Cocker Spaniel next year!! Exciting times ahead!!

xxxxx


----------



## jennie78 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all, just saw this thread and thought id post.

Im the proud owner of 2 lovely rescue dogs. 

I have sophie who's a lab x collie and she's 2 1/2

I also have Amos and he's a springer spaniel x red setter, he's 2 years old

Sophie is very well behaved, and doesnt really like to leave my side. Amos on the other hand is very lively, and still needs lots of training as he's far to bouncy and i worry when im out incase he jumps on people. 

Well hope evryone is ok and all doggies are well.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hope everyones doggies are ok  

We are still hoping to get our American cocker this year, Hopefully in the summertime! I like the name Scout!

xxxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Can anyone help me with my puppy? Shes always been a little headstrong and mental but its starting to worry me a bit now with some of her behaviour. She is 8mths old, was spayed at 6mths (insistance of dogs trust when we got her) and has 3 walks a day where she gets to run off lead and release some steam, we also have playtimes at home when shes not sleeping, but for a while now after coming home from walks she goes absolutely crazy once we get in the house. I used to call it her mad half hour but its starting to get so out of control that she ran into the sofa and then fell backwards and hit the coffee table - while she does this she is growling like a maniac and sometimes bites herself   I am worried she is going to really hurt herself or me one day as she seems unable to control herself and also nips at my feet/legs if im in the way whilst shes in this state. Am I not walking her enough and she needs to release the frustration? Or do you think she needs some sort of behavioural training? Shes fairly well socialised, to people and other animals but we have never taken her to a puppy training class as couldnt afford it at the time. I know its not the food im feeding as she has James Wellbeloved or Arden Grange. 

Also does anyone elses dogs eat sticks?! I know it can be dangerous but I really can't stop her as the only place I can walk her near mine the woods! 

She is a nice puppy really   

jo x


----------



## suzee (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Jo,

We had similar probs with our border collie.

Do you 'enforce' sleep time on her.  We were told that the biggest mistake was each time she was like that we would play with her thinking it would tire her out but it didn't.  We were told to place her in herbed and ignore her (easier said than done!!) it got to the stage that we put her bed in the kitchen and closed over the door and within a few minutes she would be spark out and when she woke up she was a lovely wee dog again.  Even now (she's just over 2) if she gets too worked up/excited, we send her to the kitchen and when she comes out a fewminutes later 8 out of 10 times she's a lot calmer - its her time out spot  .

Another trick is when she's nipping at you heels, cry like a hurt dog/make doggy whiny noises as if she's hurt you.

These tips helped us, hope they help you yoo!!

Good luck Suzee xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi ya suzee

i have been trying to just ignore her but its getting difficult to do as shes getting bigger and more aggressive when she does it so i didnt want to leave it for it to get worse! she does have a crate in the kitchen which she sleeps in (with the door open) so i might try and send her there and close the stair gate from the kitchen so she stays in there. should i pick her up and put her in the crate? as i was always told that 'touch' was a reward to them and i dont want her to think shes getting a cuddle for being mad!   

jo xxx

p.s... am off to practice my doggy noises!


----------



## suzee (Jan 15, 2008)

Yea good point Jo, tell her to go into her crate but if she doesn't go then I suppose you'll have to pick her up.

Its soooo hard knowing what to do isn't it, what works for one dog doesn't work for another.  Is there a supernanny for dogs?!?  

Suzee xx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Nuttyjo, i've just replied to you in the puppy thread! Just wanted to say, what food is she on?? Switching to one without any additives etc can make a huuuuge difference in a dog's behaviour, there are brands like James Wellbeloved which are organic and don't have any additives, preservatives etc in. When we changed our dogs over it made a big difference. Just a thought  x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi ya

we feed her on james wellbeloved junior, changed over from arden grange puppy- both are good brands as far as i know. i always check the ingredients when i get her food. the only real change to her diet is shes now on junior and not puppy. 

she is now having an enforced sleep   i think you were right that she was over excited and tired at the same time and just needed to have a chillout! am   that this works! will keep you updated

jo x 

and i think i might start watching cesar!!!


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls- I am on the puppy thread too. I now put our border collie in for a sleep too when she goes nuts!! it does seem to work.


----------

